
Building a feedback loop (Writing a programming book, episode 5) - sandal
http://practicingdeveloper.com/2015/10/14/writing-a-programming-book-episode-5-building-a-feedback-loop/
======
sandal
Hi, I'm the author of this post, and have shared it on HN in hopes of getting
your feedback!

This advice isn't (or at least shouldn't be) anything new to those of your
building your own businesses. However, the idea of "getting out of the
building" and talking to others may be less obvious when it comes to producing
technical writing works like books (or even blog posts).

There have been times where I've worked on a long complicated article for a
hundred hours or more and released it to the sound of crickets.

In my more recent works, I've been actively getting involved with people in my
target audience, and might have dozens of conversations for a single ten page
article before it even lands on the public internet.

Needless to say, the difference between those two extremes is huge! Happy to
discuss more if anyone has thoughts or ideas to share.

